# GE glasstop stove door doesn't close completely



## dhughes1 (Jan 6, 2012)

My daughter bought a used GE glasstop stove. The self-cleaning lock is broken (no big deal because she'll never use the self-cleaning feature), and the oven door does not shut completely. It seems to have about a half-inch of space left open.

Question 1: Is this dangerous? 

Question 2: Will it affect the working of the oven?

Question 3: Is it fixable without spending more than the stove is worth (i.e. cost of a professional visit)?

Thank you!


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Check the hinges for obstructions, or being bent/mis-aligned. Check that the hinges are properly inserted into the frame. The gasket should seal against the frame with the door shut.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

1/2"? sounds like the lock hook is hitting door? if you don't want to spend $ for pro have someone with mech' skills look at it=should be obvious what's wrong.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Have a GE slide in range.
Thought taking door off would facilitate cleaning. It was a learning experience.

Manual says,
“To remove:
1. Fully open door.
2. Pull hinge locks down toward door frame, to unlocked position. A tool like a small flat blade screwdriver may be required.
3. Firmly grasp both sides of door at top.
4. Close door to the 'door removal position' which is halfway between the broil stop position and fully closed.
5. Lift door up & out until hinge arm is clear of the slot.”

(That was easy part. Hard part is next.)

“To reinstall:
1. Firmly grasp both sides of door at the top.
2. With door at same angle as removal position, seat the indentation of the hinge arm into the bottom edge of the hinge slot. The notch in the hinge arm must be fully seated into the bottom of the slot.
3. Fully open the door. If the door will not fully open, the indentation is not seated correctly in the bottom edge of the slot.
4. Push the hinge locks up against the front frame of the oven cavity to the locked position.
5. Close oven door.”

My handwritten notes in the manual say: Regarding step 2, wear heavy gloves. Push both hinges to full open position and lock into full open with hinge lock. May snap closed while attempting to position. Reset and try again. When on bottom edge of slot correctly, will seat well. Open door.

Bottom line: Remove door and start over to reinstall correctly. I’ll bet some one gave up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2016)

*Ge profile range door won't close all the way - solution!*

It's not as difficult as it seems, and as the GE "help" person said! After trying the complicated lock, unlock strategy with no luck, we took out the cover at the bottom of the oven and re-installed it and BAM! It closed! It must have been sticking out too far, try it!


----------

